# Lets see your reloading setup



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I built this workbench today to complete my work area. I had bought a stand from Midway (Franklin Arsenal) and it worked ok but just not very sturdy and would move around on the floor while using it. Hopfully this will make reloading much easier.

What's your set up like?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Ain't much but it works. I need to figure out something new as I have bought another Pro 1000 to load 38/357's and I either need to figure a quick change for the presses or a larger bench.


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I hate seeing those nice well organized setups  LOL

Here's an old snap of part of mine... the gunsmithing bench and loaded ammo storage isn't shown:


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

heres a thread that was started a while back 
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17993


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Lee classic turret.









Lyman lube/sizer.









Turret holders to keep my turrets off the bench.



























Rusty


----------

